# Musik-Reviews



## dianelized20 (5 Nov. 2014)

So das fehlt doch auch noch hier. Ich möchte auch hier betonen, dass alles rein subjektiv ist. Also keine Streitereien über Meinungen  ich bin gespannt auf weitere, Musik ist ja doch sehr vielfältig. Ich fang erst mal mit den zuletzt gekauften an, mehr folgt :thumbup:







*Juli - Insel*

Das vierte Studioalbum der Giessener. Nach dem doch etwas enttäuschenden "In Love" wieder etwas mehr Rock, aber auch die melancholischen Seiten, die man von Juli kennt, sind zahlreich vorhanden. Erstaunlich, dass das Album eher in der 2ten Hälfte seine Stärken ausspielt. Kennt man normalerweise eher anders herum. Ich würde mal sagen gut und solide, kein großer Wurf, wie die ersten beiden, aber besser als das letzte *7/10*






*The Majority Says - The Majority Says*

Für mich die Entdeckung des Jahres, schwedischer Indie-Pop vom Feinsten. Mal rockig, mal romantisch. Was mich persönlich sofort gefangen genommen hat, ist die wirklich süße Stimme von Hanna Antonsson. Erzeugt sehr viel Wiedererkennungswert. Viele Kritiker fanden diesen Punkt eher nervig, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Habe die Band Sonntag live gesehen, hat mir sehr gut gefallen und konnte auch mit allen Mitgliedern sprechen. Alles sehr nette Jungs und das obligatorische Foto mit der Sängerin gabs auch  *9/10*






*Ghost Brigade - IV - One with the Storm*

Das vierte Studioalbum der Finnen. Bisher haben sie mich nie enttäuscht, alle Alben konnten mit ihrer Mischung aus Amorphis und Katatonia begeistern. Angekündigt war ein leichter Stilwechsel - ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht geworden. Der Klargesang wurde aufs Nötigste reduziert. Growls beherrschen die meistenteils langen Songs. Fans von melodischem Death Metal sollten auf jeden Fall mal reinhören *8.5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Nov. 2014)

*Amaranthe - Massive Addictive* Das neue Album der schwedisch dänischen Metal Band, die ersten beiden Album waren doch sehr auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmt. Beim neuen Album haben sie sich weiter Entwickelt jeder Song hört sich anders an, mit jeden Song hat man ein ganz besonderen Moment auf den Album. Nicht wie bei den anderen beiden Album hat man in diesem Album 3 Balladen, auf den anderen waren jeweils eine. Die idee finde ich nicht schlecht, weil da kommt Elize Ryds Stimmt richtig zur Geltung. Alles in allem ein sehr gelangendes Album was mir die Wahl zum Album des Jahres noch einmal erschwert. Delain, Within Temptation, Epica, Arch Enemy und jetzt noch Amaranthe. Argh....... So viele guten Album in diesem Jahr.* 9/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Nov. 2014)

*Epica - The Quantum Enigma*

Nachdem das letzte Album von so vielen als nicht gut empfunden wurde(Ich fand es GEIL), jetzt also wieder Back to the Roots. Bis jetzt war Design your Universe mein Lieblingsalbum von Epica, konnte mir auch ganz schwer vorstellen das noch zu toppen, habe mich wohl geirrt. Mit welch einer Leichtigkeit mal eben alle Epica Alben an die Wand gespielt werden ich schon genial, was mit Sicherheit auch am neuen Regisseur vom The Quantum Enigma liegt. So eine Vielfalt aus Chor, Simons Stimme die mit jeden Album besser wird und Marc Jansens Crawls gemischt mit einer Hintergrund Melodie die bislang ihres Gleichen sucht. Das Album hat mich seit Release im 2.Mai bis Heute jeden Tag begleitet. Darum auch zurecht das Album des Jahres 2014 für mich. *10/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Nov. 2014)

*TUOMAS HOLOPAINEN - "The Life And Times Of Scrooge"​*
Unser Keyboarder von der Gruppe Nightwish in seinem ersten Solo Album, schon als kleiner Junge hat er davon geträumt das erste Comic von Dagobert Duck mit einem Soundtrack zu versehen, so muss man an das Album auch heran gehen, als Soundtrack. Tuomas war schon immer ein genialer Keyboarder, was er nicht zuletzt auf den neuen Nightwish Album Imaginaerum bewiesen hat. Jetzt setzt er seiner Karriere das i Tüpfelchen auf, mit diesem Album was wunderbarer nicht hätte sein können, wenn man das Comic gelesen hat fühlt man mit jedem fröhlichen und traurigen Moment mit und das schafft sonst nur Hans Zimmer mit seiner Musik, also großen Respekt an Tuomas für dieses doch außergewöhnliche Lebensprojekt. *9,5/10 *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Nov. 2014)

*Delain - The Human Contradiction​*
Delain steigern sich mit jeden Album, jedes Album wirkt etwas besser, etwas mehr perfekt. Darum ist das neue Album auch das bis lang beste von der Band, härter und Charlottes Stimme wird mit jeden Album kraftvoller und besser. The Human Contradiction ist ein Album das kann man zu jeder Zeit komplett durchhören, geht gut ins Ohr und jedes Lied hört sich anders an. Mit Alyssa White-Gluz (Arch Enemy, Marco Hietala(Nightwish) und George Oosthoek(Doghouse Gallows) viele Special Guests die das Album zu einen der besten Alben der Band machen. Leider ist es etwas Kurz geraten, was für mich der ein-zigste Kritik Punkt ist. *9,7/10 *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Nov. 2014)

*The Birthday Massacre - Superstition* - Nachdem die letzten beiden Alben richtig gut waren von der Band vor allem Pins and Needles war das Album was mich überzeugt hatte Fan von der Band zu werden. Das neue Album wurde jetzt über Kickstarter finanziert, leider ging das nach hinten los. Jeder Song hört sich gleich an, man hört nicht den Hauch von einem Unterschied. Wenn man das Album, hört hört es sich an wie ein großer langer Song der leider Langweiliger nicht sein kann. Schade Schade nach den letzten guten Alben hatte ich viel viel mehr erwartet, leider geht das Album fünf Schritte zurück und man denkt es wäre das erste Album von der Band, die sich mit der Musik erst noch finden muss. *3/10*

Das schlechteste Album in diesem Jahr.


----------



## bumperboy1 (15 Nov. 2014)

Fischköpfe von Barnes und Barnes ist ein großartiger Song


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Nov. 2014)

*Ariana Grande - My Everything* Das Musik Video zu ''Love Me Harder'' hat mich dann doch überzeugt mir das Album mal anzuhören. Bin echt positiv überrascht wie gut es sich doch anhört mit einer Mischung aus Balladen und R&B Songs gemischt mit Pop Songs, hat das Album doch echt von jedem etwas zu bieten. Mit vielen Gast Auftritten von Iggy Azalea, Zedd, Big Sean, Cashmere Cat, The Weeknd, A$AP Ferg und Childish Gambino hat fast jeder Song Gast Begleitung. Gut gelungenes 2. Album, die kleine hat definitiv Potential für weitere Alben. *8/10 *


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Threshold - March of Progress*

Die Briten waren immer ein Garant für gute Alben, doch was sie hier abliefern lässt einen sprachlos zurück. Mit dem Einstieg des neuen Sängers Damian Wilson ist es gelungen, ein absolutes Meisterwerk des Prog einzuspielen. Vergesst Dream Theater, die seit Jahren nichts mehr auf die Kette bekommen. Hier passt jede Note, man bekommt bei jedem Song eine Gänsehaut. Während andere Prog-Bands sich in endlosem Gefrickel verlieren, schaffen es Threshold trotz langer Songs immer auf den Punkt zu kommen ohne zu langweilen. Ich danke an dieser Stelle meinem Cousin, der mich erst auf die Band aufmerksam gemacht hat. *10/10*






*Threshold - For the Journey*

Nach dem Meisterwerk steigen die Erwartungen natürlich in unerreichbare Sphären. Nach dem ersten Anhören war ich sogar etwas enttäuscht. Doch wie bei allen Alben für die Ewigkeit, wächst meine Begeisterung mit jedem Anhören. Nicht so gut wie der Vorgänger, doch das ist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau *9/10*






*Insomnium - Shadows of the dying sun*

Mit jedem Album gelingt es den Finnen mehr und mehr aus dem Schatten ihrer Landsleute wie Amorphis oder Katatonia herauszutreten. Waren die ersten Alben eher mitttelmäßig orignell, sind die letzten beiden Outputs echte Schmankerl im großen Wust der Melodic-Death Metal Bands. Melancholie, tolle Melodien und eine gesunde Härte lassen Fans der oben genannten Bands im Dreieck springen. Noch nie live gesehen, muss ich unbedingt nächstes Jahr nachholden. *8.5/10*






*Taylor Swift - 1989*

Bevor ich hier gesteinigt werde von einigen, es ist nur meine Meinung 
Ich war wirklich ein großer Fan von Taylor, sie hat mal Erfolg gehabt mit etwas anderer Musik. Der Country-Einschlag war genial und sie hat ein unwahrscheinlich großes Songwriter-Talent. Bin sogar zum Konzert gefahren.
Doch die Richtung der letzten beiden Alben gefällt mir nicht mehr wirklich. Red war eine totale Enttäuschung, wahrscheinlich nur aufgenommen, damit der Geld-Segen nicht versiegt.
Und das neue Album ist nicht mehr meine Welt. Der Country-Anteil ist komplett weggefallen. Die meisten Songs hören sich eher an wie eine Reminiszenz an die 80er mit ihrem Keyboard-Sound. Hat sie für das Album überhaupt mal ihre Gitarre gebraucht? Sicherlich gibt es auch hier 2-3 Songs die mir gefallen, doch besonders die 2te Hälfte des Albums kommt total uninspiriert daher, schaffe ich kaum durch zu hören. Sie hat eine tolle Stimme und soviel Talent, was hier leider verschwendet wird. In Zukunft muss mir dann ihr Anblick reichen, ihr tolles Aussehen wird sich wohl kaum ändern  *4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Jan. 2015)

*Dragonforce* - *Maximum Overload*

Dank dem Epica Konzert in Hamburg (Dragonforce war Vorband), haben mich die Briten mal wieder überzeugt nachdem die letzten Alben doch eher Mittelklasse waren und sich alle sehr ähneln, hat der Wechsel mit einem neuen Sänger Wunder vollbracht. Modern Power Metal wie ich es bis jetzt von Dragonforce noch nicht gehört habe, ich hatte die Band nach den letzten Alben schon abgeschrieben, aber dies furiose Comeback habe ich so nicht erwartet. Abwechslungsreich, Schnell und eine Menge Power machen das Album zur Zeit zum Dauerhörer auf meinem Iphone. Dragonforce sind zurück und das besser als ich erwartet habe. Jeder der Power Metal mag sollte sich das neue Album einmal antun. Es lohnt sich der Band noch eine Chance zu geben. Danke Epica ohne dich wäre die Band schon gestorben für mich. *9/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Feb. 2015)

*Beyond The Black - Songs of Love and Death​*
Die Bosse vom Wacken brauchten letztes Wacken noch schnell eine neue Band darum saß eines Abends Musikproduzent Thorsten Brötzmann zusammen mit Wacken Promoter Thomas Jensen und Holder Hübner zusammen, man widmet sich der Wacken Foundation. Und weiter? Der gute Thorsten Brötzmann kam auf die Idee, den zwei Herren noch schnell die frische Truppe aus dem Norden, BEYOND THE BLACK, vorzuspielen. Das Resultat seiner Tat kann sich sehen lassen, denn die beiden Wacken Promoter waren so begeistert, dass BEYOND THE BLACK direkt mal das Wacken Open Air unsicher machen durften! Somit war der Startschuss für eine steile Karriere im Metal Business gelegt. Der Anfang ist gemacht, doch von nichts kommt nichts. Nun ist es an der Band, ihr Debüt "Songs Of Love And Death" an den Mann zu bringen, das am 13. Februar über AIRFORCE1 RECORDS erscheinen wird. Gegründet wurde die Truppe von der erst 19-jährigen Sängerin Jennifer Haben, die ein paar talentierte Jungs um sich gescharrt hat, um dieses Album zu verwirklichen. Dem Ergebis widmen wir uns in den folgenden Absätzen...

Das Album ist sehr abwechslungsreich von stillen Balladen über Power Metal bis hin zum Mainstram Metal ala Within Tempation ist für jeden etwas ,dabei dabei gehen die Songs alle sofort ins Ohr. Frontfrau Jennifer Haben hat für ihr alter eine wuchtige Stimme, aber auch der Background macht eines erstklassigen Job. Somit ist Songs of Love and Death das Metal Highlight des noch recht neuen Jahres. 

Ich habe das Album auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt, hätte da nicht ein Arbeitskollege ein Tipp abgegeben. Somit habe ich mir das Musik Video angeschaut und war gleich begeistert von der Band, gut das Album klaut bei den ganz großen wie Within Temptation oder Nightwish, aber ich sage mir immer besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht und in diesem Fall hat es sich echt gelohnt, das Album gefällt mir persönlich richtig gut. Ich hoffe nur das es nicht ein schneller Geldmacher ist, weil die Produktion und das Video sieht schon sehr auf Hochglanz Poliert aus. Jeder der einmal in das Genre der Female Fronted Metal reingucken möchte würde ich die Band empfehlen, weil alle Songs doch gut ins Ohr gehen. 
*8,5/10 *

Hier noch das Musik Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lDH1BsiqnQ

und einmal Live:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbwGaiaWYqI


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 März 2015)

*The Agonist - Eye Of Providence​*
Alissa White-Gluz ist ja zu Arch Enemy gewechselt, also mussten sich The Agonist, ja auch eine neue Sängerin suchen, seit 2014 ist Vicky Psarakis dabei und versuch Alissa zu ersetzten. Ich fand ja beim letzten Album Prisoners, hatte Alissa stimm-technisch ihre Perfektion erreicht, darum wurde es für Vicky jetzt nicht einfacher, von meiner Sicht her finde ich macht sie den Growl Part ganz gut, kommt zwar niemals an Alissa ran, aber man kann ihr, was das angeht gut zuhören. Allerdings finde ich ist der Clean Voice Part von ihr nicht so der Hit, gut er ist immer noch besser wie der von Alissa, der war echt nicht gut, Da hat Vicky die Nase vorn, aber ich finde warum lässt man beide Parts von einer Sängerin singen, wenn das 2 machen kann man das doch viel besser abstimmen, wo wir auch gleich beim nächsten Problem sind die Abstimmung zwischen Growl und Clean Voice ist nicht immer perfekt gelungen, wer ein perfektes Beispiel sucht sollte sich Amaranthe mal anhören.

Aber genug rummeckert, das Album hat auch seine positiven seiten, das Songwriting ist immer noch sehr gut gelungen, die Gitarren Riffs und generell der Background macht ein echt guten Job. Nach mehrmaligen anhören kann man sich dann auch den Clean Voice Part von Vicky antun. Alles in allem sind es 11 Lieder die ich richtig gut finde 2 Lieder die einfach zu still rüberkommen, die gefallen mir nicht so gut. *7-8/10*​

Musik Video: http://www.muzu.tv/the-agonist/my-witness-your-victim-official-video-music-video/2354531/


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 März 2015)

*Oonagh - Aeria​*
Nach dem überraschend gutem ersten Album kommt jetzt das 2. Album von Senta-Sofia Delliponti aka Oonagh, wem das erste Album schon gefiel, wird sich mit dem 2. sehr schnell anfreunden. Es ist diesmal etwas Fröhlicher und Heller geraten nicht so düster wie das erste Album, mit vielen Süd Amerikanischen Chor Gesängen im Hintergrund und die Kombi Oonagh, Santiano und Oompf gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Viel neues gibt es auf den Album nicht, hört sich alles an wie beim ersten Album, mehr Kritik Punkte gibt es auch nicht. Ihre Stimme ist immer noch sehr schön und ich finde sie hat auch mehr Abwechslung rein gebracht ins neue Album *8,5/10*​
Musik Video:
http://www.muzu.tv/oonagh/ananau-wo-die-hohen-zum-himmel-reichen-music-video/2366539/


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 März 2015)

*Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful​*
Nach dem grandiosen Live Konzert auf Wacken, nun auch das erste Album mit Floor Jansen als Frontsängerin. Beginnend bei dem kreativen Album Cover, das mir schon mal richtig gut gefällt, genauso wie der Album Titel, alles richtig gut und kreativ Ausgewählt, dafür schon mal ein :thumbup: .

Kommen wir zum Album, das ich jetzt 5 mal gehört habe und ich denke mich in der Lage zu befinden, das Album zu bewerten. Erst einmal finde ich es richtig gut das auf den Album das Songwriting zum letzten Album gut ausgebaut wurde, nicht mehr so viel leicht zugängliche Lieder, nicht mehr so oft das Wiederholen des Songtitels in einem Lied, generell Kling alles ein wenig erfahrender. Nach dem 5. hören gefallen mir auch alle Lieder, ich muss also keins überspringen. Der Background mit Tuomas Holopainen und Marco Hietala ist einfach mal wieder ein Genie Streich gerade bei dem letzten 25 min Lied. Floor Jansen macht auch einen guten Job allerdings klingt sie mir in manchen Liedern ein wenig zu weich, das ging Live besser und da kann sie auch mehr rausholen aus der Stimme. Alles in allem ist das neue Nightwish Album nicht mehr so episch wie das letzte, viele Lieder in denen einfach das Gänsehaut Feeling fehlt. Dabei muss ich sagen, passen die Lieder auch alle zu der Album Thematik. Vielleicht brauch ich noch ein paar Hörgänge um es Genial zu finden in Moment befinde ich mich in der Lage das es mit jedem Hören besser wird. Es ist definitiv anders als die alten Alben und ich denke auch, dass es der richtige Weg ist, alles ein wenig kreativer zu gestalten. *8,8/10*

Musik Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPonioDYnoY


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 März 2015)

Hier gibt es noch ein wenig Hintergrund Wissen zum neuen Nightwish Album:
Endless Forms Most Beautiful


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 März 2015)

*Temperance - Limitless​*
Da ich mich im Moment auf einem kleinen Melodic Metal Trip befinde, kommen mir die Italiener von TEMPERANCE gerade richtig. Mit ihrem zweiten Album möchte das Quintett nun unter Beweis stellen, dass sie nicht nur eine hartnäckige Eintagsfliege gewesen sind. Ihr Debüt Album präsentierte sich nämlich überraschend positiv. Die eingängigen Melodien und auch der Gesang kommen auch wieder im 2. Album zur Geltung. Chiaras Stimme passt sich immer noch sehr gut den Growls und Gitarrenriffs an. Zu den gesellen sich Klavier so wie einige Synthesizer die am Anfang von einigen Songs nicht so passend wirken. Ansonsten prescht das Album aber gut voran alle Lieder gefallen einem nach dem ersten bis zweiten hören. Viel Abwechslung hat das Album auch zu bieten nur zum Ende hin wird es ein wenig einseitig. Alles in allem finde ich das 2. Album genauso gelungen wie ihr Debüt Album. *8,5/10* Ich will mehr von der Band hören. 

Musik Video: Hab ich von dem neuen Album leider keins gefunden.
Wer trotzdem reinhören möchte findet auf der Offiziellen Seite ein paar Musik Videos vom Alten Album:
TEMPERANCE Official Website​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful​*



So auch schon einige Durchläufe gehabt. 
Nach dem im Nachhinein enttäuschenden Imaginaerum (das Album das ich mir von Nightwish wohl am wenigsten angehört hab) konnte es ja nur besser werden. Über die neue Sängerin wurde ja schon genug diskutiert und geschrieben, meine Meinung lass ich da mal dahingestellt. Man muss aber sagen, dass Floor auf diesem Album noch nicht wirklich zum Tragen kommt. Singt eher ähnlich wie Annette, hätte man die auch behalten können. Ich bin mit Tarja groß geworden, die ist wohl auf Lebenszeit nicht mehr zu ersetzen . Kann ja noch werden mit der Zeit. Die Lieder sind wieder mehr songorientiert, gehen sofort ins Ohr, wie von Tuomas Kompositionskunst nicht anders zu erwarten. Das NW noch mal an alte Großtaten wie "Oceanborn" oder "Century Child" anknüpfen, ist wohl kaum mehr zu erwarten. Dieses Album ist wohl eher ein Mix aus den letzten beiden. Die Ankündigung wieder mehr metallische Anteile reinzubringen, ist nicht so wirklich wahr geworden. Es dominieren immer noch bombastische Orchestereinlagen. Dass Gitarrist Emppu das immer noch mitmacht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Auf den ersten Alben bestimmte er die Melodie, mittlerweile eher zum Rhythmus-Begleiter degradiert. 
Das Album ist nicht schlecht, ob das so eine Langzeitwirkung entfaltet wie oben genannte wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Songs sind alle nicht mehr wirklich überraschend, routiniert beschreibt es wohl am besten.
Den überlangen letzten Song hätte man sich sparen können, chaotisches Durcheinander und viel Gelaber, der mir nix bringt außer die Spielzeit der CD/LP aufzublähen. Jetzt noch *7 von 10*, kann sein, dass das mit der Zeit noch weniger wird.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2015)

Ich glaub der Symphonie Metal Zug ist für dich abgefahren, da habe ich nicht mehr große Hoffnungen das Bald noch ein Album kommt das dir gefällt, warum redest du jetzt so schlecht von Imaginaerum als es veröffentlicht wurde fandest du es doch voll gut, da brauchte ich eher 10 Hörversuche bis ich es überhaupt hören konnte. Life is Strange so manchmal.

Kollege hat gestern gesagt das man die Nightwish Alben gar nicht mit einander vergleichen darf weil jedes Album auf seine spezielle Art und Weiße einzigartig ist, ich finde er hat recht. 
Ich hatte auch mal gelesen wenn eine Band so lange wie Nightwish auf dem Markt, ist ist es einfach eine Utopie es jedem Recht zu machen, finde ich auch richtig.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2015)

*Kamelot - Haven​*
Mit SILVERTHORN feierte Tommy Karevik einen überraschend starken Einstand in König Artus’ Hofstahlschmiede. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Goldkehlchen in die Fußstapfen eines gewissen Roy Khan treten musste.

Derart gerüstet, kann Kapellmeister Thomas Youngblood nun sein nächstes Kunststück angehen: Ein Werk, das mit zusätzlichen modernen Fragmenten die Emotionalität scheinbar längst vergangener Tage heraufbeschwört. Was für Kamelot-Fans auf den ersten Blick wie Promo-Säbelrasseln klingt, entpuppt sich spätestens nach dem ersten HAVEN-Durchgang als vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk. So gleicht bereits das ohrwurmartige Eröffnungstrio ‘Fallen Star’/ ‘Insomnia’/ ‘Citizen Zero’ einem gefühlten Trip in selige EPICA-Zeiten, während Gassenhauer wie ‘Forever’ (‘Veil Of Elysium’) oder ‘Abandoned’ (‘Here To Fall’) ein paar zeitgemäß ausgestattete Geschwisterchen zur Seite gestellt bekommen.

Die Ballade des Jahrs gibt es aber von Tommy Karevik und Charlotte Wessels in Under Grey Skies, seit dem Duett mit Simone Simmons von Epica habe ich lange nicht mehr so ein schönes Duett gehört. In Liar Liar kommt dann auch Charlotte Wessels und Alissa White-Gluz zum Zug, den härtesten Song bietet aber Revolution, der mit Alissa schon ein wenig an Arch Enemy erinnert. 

Alles in allem übertrumpft das Album Silverhorn nochmal um längen zwar erfindet sich die Band nicht neue schafft es aber alte Mechaniken so zu verbauen das keine langeweile aufkommt und jeder Song die nötige abwechslung mit sich bringt. Das bis jetzt Stärkste Album in diesem Jahr. *9/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Mai 2015)

*Sirenia - The Seventh Life Path​*
Nachdem ich nach den ersten Durchgängen doch erhebliche Probleme hatte das Album gut zu finde, hat sich die Lage nach 10 Durchgängen geändert, auch wenn es für mich immer noch schwer zugänglich ist, zumindest ab Lied 9 - 12 die sitzen noch nicht. Aber fangen wir von vorne an. Das Mittlerweile 7. Studio Album von Sirenia baut auf dem letzten Album auf, der glockenartige Gesang von Aylin ist immer noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, darum hat es auch so lange gedauert bis ich mir das Album halbwegs anhören konnte, hatte aber bei dem letzten Album auch etwas länger gedauert. Generell die Abmischung auf den neuen Album ist nicht so gut gelungen wie auf den letzten Album. Alle Songs sind mit 7-8 min viel zu lang und abwechslungsarm, das macht sich vor allem zum Schluss des Albums bemerkbar. Wenn dann aber doch mal Highlights in den Liedern auftauchen geraten sie auch schnell wieder in Vergessenheit, da sich alles wie aus einem Guss anhört und ich von Aylins Gesang kaum Wörter verstehe. Positiv anzumerken sind die Grunts von Morten Veland, die wenigstens ein wenig Abwechslung in die Lieder einbringen und der in manchen Liedern vorkommende Chor. Wem das letzte Album gefallen hat wird mit dem hier auch sein Spaß haben, aber es brauch halt eine gewisse Zeit damit es ins Gehör geht, dafür hält es dann auch länger. *7,5/10*​


----------



## Makucken (24 Mai 2015)

Kann dir nur zustimmen. sie hat eine neue Zielgruppe gefunden, die bedient werden will, die alten Fans, die mal das Grundkapital eingebracht haben, dürfen sehen, wo sie bleiben





dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Threshold - March of Progress*
> 
> Die Briten waren immer ein Garant für gute Alben, doch was sie hier abliefern lässt einen sprachlos zurück. Mit dem Einstieg des neuen Sängers Damian Wilson ist es gelungen, ein absolutes Meisterwerk des Prog einzuspielen. Vergesst Dream Theater, die seit Jahren nichts mehr auf die Kette bekommen. Hier passt jede Note, man bekommt bei jedem Song eine Gänsehaut. Während andere Prog-Bands sich in endlosem Gefrickel verlieren, schaffen es Threshold trotz langer Songs immer auf den Punkt zu kommen ohne zu langweilen. Ich danke an dieser Stelle meinem Cousin, der mich erst auf die Band aufmerksam gemacht hat. *10/10*
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Mai 2015)

*Echosmith - Talking Dreams​*
Den Song Cool Kids kannte ich schon länger, ist auch der Song der die Band bis auf Platz 13 der Billboard Charts katapultiert hat. Jetzt habe ich mir auch mal das Album zugelegt, brauchte mal wieder neuen Stoff

Echosmith, das sind die vier jungen Geschwister Graham, Sydney, Noah und Jamie Sierota, die allesamt zwischen 1993 und 1999 geboren wurden. In ihrer Musik verbinden sie auf gekonnte Weise Style und Tiefgang, wie auch die aktuelle Single "Cool Kids" eindrucksvoll demonstriert. Der Song ermutigt mit einer fast schon Smiths-reifen Attitüde dazu, dass man seine Eigenarten lieben sollte.

Aber auch die restlichen Songs müssen sich nicht verstecken auf den Album, lassen sich alle gut anhören und wirken zu keiner Zeit nervig oder fehl am Platze. Sydney Sierota hat eine tolle weiche Stimme, ein wenig wie Ellie Goulding, man kann ihr guz zuhören. Mir gefällt das Debüt Album echt gut, hoffe da kommt noch einiges, sind ja noch Jung. *8,5/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juni 2015)

*Paradise Lost - The Plague Within*

Die gute Weiter- bzw. Rückentwicklung geht nahtlos weiter, waren die letzten Alben schon ein guter Schritt zurück zu alten Gothic/Death-Metal-Zeiten, werden hier die Trademarks nur weiter verfeinert, sogar etliche Doom-Einstreuungen sind diesmal dabei, sicherlich kein neues Meisterwerk, aber Fans der alten Paradise Lost werden bestens bedient, die Platte geht nicht gleich ins Ohr, doch mit jedem Durchlauf wird die Scheibe besser *8/10*






*Glasperlenspiel - Tag X*

Wie sagt man so schön in der Musikwelt: mit dem 3ten Album steht oder fällt die Karriere.
Ich war zunächst sehr skeptisch und auch der erste Durchlauf war etwas zäh. Doch mit jedem Anhören wird das Album besser (so sollte es auch normal sein  ) und es zeigen sich immer mehr Ohrwürmer. Die Songs sind bandorientierter, kein Wunder sind doch seit den letzten Konzerten ein Schlagzeuger und ein Gitarrist fest mit im Programm. Caro singt immer besser, die Texte sind okay. Für Fans empfehlenswert *8.5/10*






*Order to Ruin - The Book of Nemesis*

Band meines Bekannten aus Münster. Ich muss sagen, er wird mit jedem Output besser. Die Produktion kam diesmal nicht aus seinem Wohnzimmer, sondern direkt aus einem Studio, das hört man schon. Für Freunde schnellen Powermetals gespickt mit melodischem Death Metal auf jeden Fall geeignet. Sowas unterstützt man doch gerne. *8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Juni 2015)

*Against the Current​*
Durch Zufall, durch das Thumbnail auf Youtube entdeckt, jetzt läuft die Band gerade rauf und runter auf meinem IPhone. Against the Current das sind: CHRISSY COSTANZA, DAN GOW und WILL FERRI. Die drei haben zwar noch kein Album rausgebracht aber 2 EP's *Gravity(2015)* und *Infinity(2014)*. Wenn man die beiden EPs zusammen anhört hat man auch ein Album mit 11 Tracks. Hoffe aber das noch ein Album erscheint. Die Musikrichtung, geht zu den anfängen von *Paramore*, harter Punk gemischt mit Rock, die beiden EP's sind sehr gut abgemischt und die Sängerin muss sich nicht vor *Hayley Williams* verstecken, ihre Stimme dominiert sofort. Aber auch der Background funktioniert sehr gut mit E-Gitarre und Schlagzeug. Ich hoffe das die Band nicht unter geht, weil die 2 EP's gefallen mir echt gut hoffe da kommt noch mehr. Für die beiden EP's *8,7/10*



​
MusikVideo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqQbZcKQCnE


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Aug. 2015)

*Bullet for my Valentine - Venom​*
Nachdem die letzten beiden Alben eher schwächer waren und die Band sich mit ihren Stil doch sehr festgefahren hatte, hatte ich mir auch nur durch Zufall das neue Album mal angehört. Ich muss sagen die Band geht mit den Album einen schritt vorwärts, gleichzeitig aber auch wieder ein schritt zurück zu ihren genialen Debüt Albun Poison. Das wirkt sich in sofern positiv aus, weil neue Sachen ausprobiert werden, man gleichzeitig aber nicht die Wurzeln verläst. Das hatte mir bei den letzten Alben ein wenig gefehlt. Das neue Album prescht gut nach vorne mit der passenden Mischung aus Clean Voice und Screams. Der guten Abstimmung von Background und Sängern. Mit einer gewissen Prise Männer Chor und einigen Moldisch anspruchsvollen Szenen. Hätte nicht gedacht das Bullet for my Valentine nochmal mit so einen Feuerwerk wieder kommen. *8,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Sep. 2015)

*Disturbed - Immortelized​*
Disturbed hat in meinen Augen leider das gleiche Phänomen durchlebt wie Bullet for my Valentine, die Band hatte sich mit den letzten Alben doch sehr fest gefahren und jeder Song hörte sich gleich an. Das neue Album ist zum Glück anders, ich meine damit nicht das sich die Band neu erfindet. 

Das neue Album ist abwechslungsreicher, kraftvoller und experimenteller. Jeder Song geht gleich beim ersten hören in den Kopf und es macht wieder Spaß die Band zu hören. Mit Sound of Silence Covern sie auch ein der besten Songs von Simon and Garfunkel und müssen sich nicht vor dem Original verstecken Frontmann David Draiman bringt den Song so gefühlvoll mit der passenden härte rüber, das ich echt mein Hut davor ziehe. Leider tun sich im Mittelteil ein paar längen auf aber, ansonsten ist das Album eines der besten von Disturbed. *8,4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Nov. 2015)

*Phantasma - The Deviant Hearts​*
Wenn drei großartige Musiker sich zusammentun, kann dabei was großes entstehen, im Gegenzug entwickelt sich aber auch von grundauf eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung, die dann nur schwer erfüllt werden kann. Ähnlich dürfte es sich mit dem Projekt PHANTASMA verhalten, wo sich mit *Oliver Philipps (EVERON)*, *Charlotte Wessels (DELAIN)* und *Georg Neuhauser (SERENITY)* drei großartige Künstler zusammengefunden haben, um für eine Platte ein emotionales Feuerwerk zusammenzuzaubern. Während Oliver Philipps sich größtenteils für die Kompositionen verantwortlich zeichnete (und ein paar Vocal Parts übernahm), schrieb Charlotte Wessels eigens für dieses Projekt ihren ersten Roman, der viele Gefühlswelten auf den Hörer einströmen lässt. Georg Neuhauser war ohnehin schon länger daran interessiert, ein storybezogenes Konzept zu veröffentlichen und dementsprechend euphorisch ist der Österreicher auch bei der Sache, wenn wir uns das Werk „The Deviant Hearts“ mal zur Brust nehmen.

„The Deviant“ Hearts verkörpert am Ende des Tages ein wunderbares Projekt, in das sehr viel Herzblut gesteckt wurde. Das hört man allen Beteiligten an und diese Tatsache wird auch nach einigen Hördurchgängen nicht verschleiert. Die drei Hauptprotagonisten liefern stimmlich eine ganz starke Leistung ab, die verdeutlicht, was für großartige Sänger/innen im Topf des Melodic Metals umherschwimmen. Über die Geschichte hinter dem Konzept kann/will ich gar nicht zu viel verraten, da dies jeder Hörer am besten für sich selbst interpretiert oder einfach die großartige Geschichte im beigelegten Büchlein nachliest. „The Deviant Hearts“ passt zur Herbststimmung und dürfte auch den Winter überdauern. Von daher ein tolles Highlight zum Jahresende! *8,5/10* Ich würde noch eine höhere Wertung, geben aber ein Track ''Try'' gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Feb. 2016)

*Serenity - Codex Atlanticus​*
Nach dem nun mehr 5. Studio Album sind auch die Jungs rund um den Mastermind Georg Neuheuser angekommen in der Champions Leauge des Symphonie Metal. Dabei erfindet sich die Band nicht neu, alte Bekannte Melodien werden verwendet und im Detail verändert, so hört sich das neue Album sehr viel abwechslungsreicher an als alle anderen. Amanda Sommerville gibt dem Album diesmal den weiblichen Gegenpart zu Georg erstklassigen Gesang. Wie schon oben erwähnt wurde viel am Detail der Songs gearbeitet, so das ich gar nicht ein Anspiel Hit nennen kann, weil alle Songs genial sind, alle haben ihre Berechtigung auf dem Album. Das erste grandiose Album im neuen Jahr 2016, mal gucken was noch so kommt vorallem auf Beyond The Black bin ich gespannt, die diesmal richtig durchstarten können als vorband von den Scorpions. *9,5/10*


----------

